# Hüttenschlafsack



## torte (23. November 2003)

Ich lese hier überall von Hütteschlafsäcken... wo habt ihr die her ?

Ich hab mal bissel gesucht, aber nix gescheites gefunden..zu gross und vor allem ZU SCHWER  


Also wo bekomme ich so ein Teil ? (und was wiegen die ? grösse? )


----------



## Zombie025 (24. November 2003)

Jugendherbergsschlafsack bei Globi 
oder
noch so'n Teil 

Gewicht steht mit dabei, ca. 450g.
Noch leichter gehts z.B. mit einem reinen inlett, ob das kältemäßig ausreicht, kann ich nicht sagen (war noch nie auf ner Hütte)
Mein Seideninlett hilft im Sommer (ab 25° aufwärts) vor Luftzug zu schützen. Sonst wanderts in den Schlafsack (wäscht sich leichter als der ganze Sack)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (24. November 2003)

kommt darauf an, für was du es brauchst.
Wenn du auf Alpenvereinshütten übernachten willst, ist ein Hüttenschlafsack wegen der Hygiene Pflicht. Dafür reicht aber einer aus reiner Baumwolle (Preislich am günstigsten) da Decken vorhanden sind. Gibts in jedem guten Bergshop oder direkt in den Hütten zu kaufen.

Wenn du aber auf privaten Hütten bist, wo in der Regel keine Decken vorhanden sind, benötigst du einen richtigen Schlafsack.
Da mußt du aber wiederum unterscheiden, ob du Sommer oder Wintertouren machst, oder beides. Dann wirds natürlich etwas Problematisch, weil du dann evtl. 2 Schlafsäcke anschaffen mußt, oder so ein Mittelding mit Kompromissen


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von torte _
> *Ich lese hier überall von Hütteschlafsäcken... wo habt ihr die her ?
> *



Inlet's
gibt's da wo es Schlafsäcke gibt,
in Baumwolle oder Seide, halt ne Preisfrage.

Würde Baumwolle für diese Breiten empfehlen,
Seide eher für die Tropen.


----------



## Route66 (24. November 2003)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *
> 
> Inlet's
> ...


und ich würde Seide empfehlen !
Ist einfach wesentlich leichter (ca. 150 zu 450 gr.) und vom Packmass her wesentlich kleiner, also besser im vollgestopften Transalprucksack unterzubringen.
Und zum richig zudecken gibts ja diese Wolldecken auf den Hütten.

Hab einen von Globetrotter (Marke heisst glaub Black Bear), war für Seide recht günstig.

So long


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> *und ich würde Seide empfehlen !
> *



Ja, mag sein. Gewicht spielt schon ne Rolle,
Kohle aber auch


----------



## Superfriend (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bergsocke _
> *Wenn du aber auf privaten Hütten bist, wo in der Regel keine Decken vorhanden sind, benötigst du einen richtigen Schlafsack.
> *



 

Davon hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört. Ich kenne keinen der mit einem richtgen Schlafsack auf Transalp gegangen ist! Und wenn ich mich so an die privaten Hütten erinnere, auf denen ich bis jetzt gewesen bin: Schaubachhütte, Haselgruber Hütte, Riffugio Graffer, Riffugio Vallesinella - da hat überall der Hüttenschlafsack gereicht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich denke eher, dass private Hütten einen höheren Schlafkomfort bieten und häufiger sogar richtig überzogene Bettdecken haben.

Ansonsten: Hüttenschlafsack aus Seide ist State of the Art - einfach am leichtesten!


----------



## Schaich (24. November 2003)

Servus!

Wenn du es ganz preiswert haben willst, dann nimm statt einem Hüttenschlafsack einfach einen dünnen Bettbezug mit. Sowas sollte man ja daheim haben...


----------



## Carsten (24. November 2003)

Habe meinen bei Bicyles/Sine www.sine.de gekauft:

 Inlett Seide Mumie regular Our Planet



Our Planet - 
Seiden-Innenschlafsack
Aus leichter, luftiger Seide in Rechteck- oder Mumienform mit Kopfteil und seitlichem Einstieg. 



Länge: 225 cm

Breite: 85 cm

Gewicht: 250 g

Preis: 19.95 EUR (habe vor 3 Jahren noch mehr bezahlt)










die Braut gibts bei dem Preis wohl nicht mit dazu


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *Preis: 19.95 EUR  *



Rechter Preisverfall bei Seide, 

hatte, als ich das oben schrieb ganz 

andere Zahlen im Kopf.

(vielleicht mit Braut )


----------



## nimmersatt (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carsten _
> *
> Gewicht: 250 g
> 
> ...



meiner war etwas teurer, dient bei mir hauptsächlich zum Schonen des 500Euro Expeditionsschlafsacks (ich hab aber auch einen Mitteleuropa tauglichen Zweitsack) und hat selbstgewogene 115g incl. des Transportbeutelchens

der da:

http://www.invia.de/servlet/product.go?id=363

(z.B im Bergsporthandel erhältlich)

wenns schon auf Gewicht ankommt - hier kann man wirklich für wenig geld was rausholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



du hast schon recht, ich dachte da eher an kleinere Hütten, wo du dir im Tal beim Bauern den Schlüssel holst, und du dann mit deinen Freunden dann alleine die Hütte bewohnst. Dort wirst du wahrscheinlich in der Regel einen richtigen Schlafsack brauchen.
Habe ich übrigens im Heutal schon so erfahren. Aber dies sind schon ausnahmefälle. Und zu den "Normalfällen" muss ich dir Recht geben!!

so long


----------



## Route66 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *
> 
> Ja, mag sein. Gewicht spielt schon ne Rolle,
> Kohle aber auch  *


wenn ich mir aber überleg wie viel Kohle ich in meinem vollgestopften Transalprucksack in Form von irgendwelchen High-Tech-Klamotten und Ausrüstungsgegenständen mitschleppe, dann kommts auf das Black Bear Seideninlett für 29,95  wirklich nicht mehr an  

So long


----------



## axel (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich wuerde auch Seide empfehlen --> unschlagbares Packmass und Gewicht.
Wer es waermer und trotzdem relativ leicht und klein braucht:
mountain-equipment hat da ein paar nette Teile im Talon.


----------



## Florian (4. Dezember 2003)

Die letzten 2 Jahre hat es mir ein unten und an der Seite zusammengenähtes Betttuch auch getan, weil ich es eher albern fand, so dermaßen an jedem Gramm bei der Ausrüstung zu sparen, wenn man dann ja doch immer etliches an Nahrung und Getränken mit sich rumschleppt, was Gewichtsmäßig auch ziemlich massiv zu Buche schlägt, insbesondere, wenn man das Essen für seine Frau mitträgt *g*
Ich würde also sagen, schön wenn man einen leichen aus Seide hat, aber wenn nicht, dann nur anschaffen, wenn man zuviel Geld hat, oder eh noch ein Weihnachtswunsch frei ist!


----------



## Carsten (5. Dezember 2003)

also wegen 20 EUR bruacht man wohl nicht mehr rum jammern. Ansonsten ist neben dem Gewicht auch das Packmaß wichtig. Mein Hüttenschlafsack hat die Abmesungen und das Gewicht eines Tempopäcken (Papiertaschentücher, 10er Pack)

Da kannn mir keiner erzählen, sein selbst genähtes Leintuch wird kleiner beim Einpacken...


----------

